# List of Developments in Dubai with Number of Res



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

*List of Developments in Dubai with Number of Res*
Taken From
http://www.astecoproperty.com/

The developments currently either completed or under construction are:
The Palm Jumeirah – estimated 4,900 housing units and 15,500 people
The Palm Jebel Ali – estimated 6,400 housing units and 20,000 people
The World – consisting of 250 islands ranging from 250,000 – 900,000 sq feet in shape of the world map 
Jumeirah Islands – estimated 14,992 housing units and 64,576 people
Jumeirah Lake Towers – estimated 5,000 housing units and 18,500 people
International City – estimated 21,000 housing units and 60,000 people
Dubai Marina – estimated 14,000 housing units and 50,000 people
Emirates Hills – estimated 621 housing units and 2,200 people
The Meadows – estimated 1,800 housing units and 6,300 people
The Springs – estimated 3,888 housing units and 13,600 people
The Greens – estimated 800 housing units and 2,800 people
Arabian Ranches – estimated 1,800 housing units and 6,300 people
Burj Dubai – Part of the Burj Dubai development, this will be the world’s tallest tower
Green Community – estimated 600 housing units and 2,100 people
UP Town Mirdiff – residential and retail shopping covering 350,000 square feet area
The Lakes – estimated 231 housing units and 850 people
The Gardens – estimated 3,828 housing units and 13,400 people
Dubai Festival City – will cover 1600 acres (including 3.8 kms of waterfront) and will have 21,000 residential units and will house 75,000 people 
Emaar Towers – estimated 168 housing units
The Garden View Villas – estimated 208 housing units and 750 people
Dubai Pearl – estimated 2,000 housing units and 25,000 people.
Jumeirah Beach Residence – estimated 6,000 housing units and 21,000 people


----------



## Taipei101 (May 13, 2004)

Whats the current population of Dubai, I have a book saying estimates are around 1 million plus Sharjah.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I have four questions... 

The 1st is: What really is the population of Dubai? Every website says something different. Some say 850,000, some say 1 million, some say 1.2 million, some even say 1.5 million! What really is it?

The 2nd is: The Jumierah Islands, the one being built now is the 1st phase, when will the next phases be for sale does anyone know...or when will they be built?

The 3rd is: What's Dubai's annual population growth, some say 100,000 per year, some say 125,000, some say 150,000/ year, some even say more, is there a knwon projection?

The 4th and final question is: Where is the population growth from, are they Europeans, East Europeans, Russians, North Americans, Indians, Lebenese, Australian, South African, is there any idea from where? Any studies or facts on this? Visually, you living in Dubai, which nationality do you yourself see significantly growing? 

Thank you everyone, I'm sure a lot of us are looking forward to any input on those 4 questions. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The latest news i read about the population in the UAE in general in the employee sector is that 53% are indians, 18% are pakistani, 13% Arabs, 10% Emarati and 6% others.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

smussuw said:


> The latest news i read about the population in the UAE in general in the employee sector is that 53% are indians, 18% are pakistani, 13% Arabs, 10% Emarati and 6% others.


And Albanians make 0.0003% of Dubai population. :hahaha:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> And Albanians make 0.0003% of Dubai population. :hahaha:


so: you are the only one!!!   :lol: :jk:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> so: you are the only one!!!   :lol: :jk:


As I know only 3 in Dubai, but I'm "the one and only" in Jebel Ali Free Zone.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Is it just me or does the figure for the # of people in Jumeirah Islands look wrong? Where did the 15,000 housing units come from? Unless there are a lot more apartments there than I thought?

I would put the pop at around 1million, the numbers might change slightly because sometimes the person might be referring to the Emirate of Dubai, not the city of Dubai and so on. But I think the govt has put it at around 1 million, maybe slightly more



Toronto75 said:


> I have four questions...
> The 4th and final question is: Where is the population growth from, are they Europeans, East Europeans, Russians, North Americans, Indians, Lebenese, Australian, South African, is there any idea from where? Any studies or facts on this? Visually, you living in Dubai, which nationality do you yourself see significantly growing?


I know that there are a lot more South Africans moving to Dubai. Can't really speak for the rest but I do know a lot of Brits are staying here for a lot longer and have bought a house in one of the developments


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

juiced said:


> Is it just me or does the figure for the # of people in Jumeirah Islands look wrong? Where did the 15,000 housing units come from? Unless there are a lot more apartments there than I thought?


well 15000 housing units is not correct! the first part which is un der construction now has abou 550 villas, so i guess it's 550 housing units. the other 3 parts will be a lot bigger but not that big it would house 15000 units!!! :no:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Perhaps the other phases might not be similar to the Islands, maybe higher-density? Even so, they have managed to fit as many people that are in International City into less houses :lol:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Lets get this cleared up now...........

The population of Dubai at the end of 2003 stood at 1.19 million according to the Dubai Municipality. 

:dance:

Here is an article from the Gulf News dated December 2002:

POPULATION OF DUBAI

Dubai has become the most populous city in the UAE, accounting for more than a third of the urban population at the end of 2001, according to official figures.

An estimated one million people live in this city, almost double the population of Abu Dhabi which has just above 500,000 residents, the Ministry of Planning said.

The smallest urban population is in Umm Al Quwain, with around 35,000, while Ajman recorded the highest population growth rate.

The figures showed that the UAE's urban population totalled 2.66 million at the end of last year, nearly 76 per cent of the overall population of 3.48 million.

Emirate-wise, Abu Dhabi has the biggest population at around 1.36 million compared with 1.029 million in Dubai and 562,000 in Sharjah.

The population stood at around 196,000 in Ajman, 181,000 in Ras Al Khaimah, 106,000 in Fujairah and 52,000 in Umm Al Quwain.

Ajman recorded the highest growth, with its population surging nearly 12-fold between 1975 and 2001, according to the Ministry's annual report for 2002.

In terms of gender, Abu Dhabi had the highest ratio of males, with 244 men for every 100 women. The ratio stood at 229 in Dubai, 176 in Sharjah, 159 in Fujairah, 148 in Ajman and Umm Al Quwain and 141 in Ras Al Khaimah.

Officials said Dubai city recorded one of the highest growth rates in urban population because of a business upsurge that has turned the city into the region's main commercial hub.

Growth is set to remain high as more visitors are attracted by the city's business opportunities, prompting plans for expansion in population centres.

As per the Dubai Development And Investment Authority:

The population of the UAE as of 2001 was estimated to be 3,290,000. The population of Dubai was estimated to be 971,000. The UAE is a highly cosmopolitan environment and a large part of the population are non-UAE nationals, primarily a mix of other Arab nationals, Asians and Europeans. 80% of Dubai's population is comprised of expatriates with Europeans and Asians accounting for approximately 70% of households. Approximately 71% of the population is male and 29% is female. The UAE population is expected to grow by 3.3% per annum to reach 4.15 million by 2010. 










I hope this helps to clarify and cement the fact that Dubai's population is over 1 million. One just has to look at the horrible traffic jams to see that. hahaha
Oh and the Municipality was also quoted as saying the poulation of the UAE was nearly 3.5 million at the end of 2003.....so their estimates of 4.15 million by 2010 seems to be far from the truth.

-Face
:jippo:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

+ Sharjah where many move to work
and i expect there would also be a huge tourist population here for most of the year
As for growth rates i expect they are huge !


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> well 15000 housing units is not correct! the first part which is un der construction now has abou 550 villas, so i guess it's 550 housing units. the other 3 parts will be a lot bigger but not that big it would house 15000 units!!! :no:


Looks like 15000 housing units might be correct after all, if Jumeirah Village sold around 7-8000 units last weekend, there could easily be around 8000 units or so left in the phases that haven't been launched.

Pretty big!!!


----------

